# Wolf ammo



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2010)

Thinkin about buying a bunch of this stuff, Pretty good price. It's even cheaper than wal mart. I know it's steel cases that can't be reloaded, but i don't reload anyway. I have shot wolf before but it's been years ago.Just want some cheap stuff to run through some guns. The guns shops here are outragous on prices. Also is the link i provided a good site to order from. I've never bought ammo off the internet. I know a bunch of ya'll have.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/AMM216-5.html


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2010)

Just found this stuff it's 4.49 a box, That's a dollar a box cheaper than wolf. This stuff any good.


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 30, 2010)

My buddy's dad had a ton of that Brown Bear ammo for, I think, 30.06 and 9mm. He loved it, said he would buy more in a minute. I ran a bunch of the Brown Bear 9mm thru his Ruger P95, and never had a problem. Decent stuff for the money.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> My buddy's dad had a ton of that Brown Bear ammo for, I think, 30.06 and 9mm. He loved it, said he would buy more in a minute. I ran a bunch of the Brown Bear 9mm thru his Ruger P95, and never had a problem. Decent stuff for the money.


thanks, I'm probably gonna get 1000 rounds of it if ya'll say its good. Also what about that website i getting it from. are they reputable.


----------



## A. Stanton (Mar 30, 2010)

Stihl,
Cheaper than Dirt are good guys. I bought plenty of stuff from them. Also check out Natchezz Shooting Supplies out of Tenn. They got cheap ammo too. I got a couple of cases of Wolf in .223. I figured that will be my go-to stuff when the world ends. Some people say the protective laquer coatings on the cases can gum up your gun from the heat when doin some rapid fire. I would tell you to have a lot of Hoppe's on hand.
Good Blamgin to you.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2010)

A. Stanton said:


> Stihl,
> Cheaper than Dirt are good guys. I bought plenty of stuff from them. Also check out Natchezz Shooting Supplies out of Tenn. They got cheap ammo too. I got a couple of cases of Wolf in .223. I figured that will be my go-to stuff when the world ends. Some people say the protective laquer coatings on the cases can gum up your gun from the heat when doin some rapid fire. I would tell you to have a lot of Hoppe's on hand.
> Good Blamgin to you.


Got me a little worried on the heat from rapid fire, Most of it's going to be run through at 750 rounds a minute. Everything heats up really fast. I will check out the natchezz right now.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2010)

One more question, This bear ammo is 62 grain, All i've ever fed through them was 55 grain. Is the going to make a difference in recoil and handling. Went to the Natchezz site and they have the PMC brand. I've shot thousands of rounds of that. it was always good stuff. It's a about two bucks a box higher than the bear ammo.


----------



## Ljute (Mar 30, 2010)

I've read lots of bad stuff about Wolf and Bear. PMC is real quality ammo. I'd pay the extra $s for the gooder stuff.

I get most all of my ammo from ammunitiontogo. They are great to deal with and their prices are usually the best.

Hate to add up all I've spent there... .223, 40S&W, .45ACP, 12ga. Hate to buy less than a 1000 at a time!

One trick I use is to use Midway's site to look up ammo I'm considering buying. They have a lot of user reviews. Prices not good though.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Mar 30, 2010)

*Yikes!!!*

Stay away from that steel Wolf...!

It loves to jam in the chamber such that the extractor can't remove it. Tends to happen if you fire a lot of rounds then take a short break with one in the chamber...

Only way we could get the shell out was with steel rod back up the barrel and a hammer, must have something to do with the steel handling heat differently than brass. 

If we were in a war with wolf ammo, it'd be :censored: creek!


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 30, 2010)

Stihl, coming from that indusrty at the end of my career the company I worked for had a division in the ammo business. We tested about everything out there. The Wolf will be ok for everyday plinking and it sounds like you will be blasting at 750 rpm. It depends on what kind of weapon you are shooting in on the functionality. If you are using it in your mini-14's no issue, they'll run it all day. If your running it in a mil-spec M4, you'll start to have issues feeding at about 150-200 rounds, it is a dirty ammo, lots of fouling. DO NOT use it in Heckler&Koch firearms with fluted chambers, bad juju, the steel doesn't expand and slide like brass, very hard on these rifles. The ammo is loaded on the high end of Saami pressues. It's pretty hot compared to some of the American Mfgs. The Bear ammo is absolutley filthy, lowest quality components of anything I saw tested. PMC is outstanding quality ammo and you should have no reservations with it. With any of the Russian or eastern european ammo be sure and clean the hell out of your weapon when finished, we saw some lots claiming to have non corrosive primer's actually test out corrosive. No big issue if you clean like you should. I personally use GM top engine cleaner mixed with Butchs Bore Shine to remove all carbon and copper with a brass brush, be sure and put the brush in rubbing alchol to stop the ammonia from destroying the brush. I keep several mason jars on the bench with alchol in them for this purpose, I just leave them in until I need them again. I always finish off my bore with cotton mops soaked with Kroil. It keeps the bore from rusting and makes it easier to clean next time. 
Your right about everything heating up quickly if you are shooting in the mode I think you are. Be careful about getting it too hot, I've got a customer's AR in the shop now that got one way too hot, round cooked off in the chamber before the bolt was locked. Blew the magazine out, it will need a new bolt head complete with extractor and the trigger group isn't functioning correctly, have yet to really look it over, needless to say it scared the chit out of the guy. He just wanted to see how long it would go without a malfunction. I see all kinds of screw ups.

Have fun with the plinking, you ever want to quiet one down, PM me I've got a method that works really well and is very inexpensive.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Stihl, coming from that indusrty at the end of my career the company I worked for had a division in the ammo business. We tested about everything out there. The Wolf will be ok for everyday plinking and it sounds like you will be blasting at 750 rpm. It depends on what kind of weapon you are shooting in on the functionality. If you are using it in your mini-14's no issue, they'll run it all day. If your running it in a mil-spec M4, you'll start to have issues feeding at about 150-200 rounds, it is a dirty ammo, lots of fouling. DO NOT use it in Heckler&Koch firearms with fluted chambers, bad juju, the steel doesn't expand and slide like brass, very hard on these rifles. The ammo is loaded on the high end of Saami pressues. It's pretty hot compared to some of the American Mfgs. The Bear ammo is absolutley filthy, lowest quality components of anything I saw tested. PMC is outstanding quality ammo and you should have no reservations with it. With any of the Russian or eastern european ammo be sure and clean the hell out of your weapon when finished, we saw some lots claiming to have non corrosive primer's actually test out corrosive. No big issue if you clean like you should. I personally use GM top engine cleaner mixed with Butchs Bore Shine to remove all carbon and copper with a brass brush, be sure and put the brush in rubbing alchol to stop the ammonia from destroying the brush. I keep several mason jars on the bench with alchol in them for this purpose, I just leave them in until I need them again. I always finish off my bore with cotton mops soaked with Kroil. It keeps the bore from rusting and makes it easier to clean next time.
> Your right about everything heating up quickly if you are shooting in the mode I think you are. Be careful about getting it too hot, I've got a customer's AR in the shop now that got one way too hot, round cooked off in the chamber before the bolt was locked. Blew the magazine out, it will need a new bolt head complete with extractor and the trigger group isn't functioning correctly, have yet to really look it over, needless to say it scared the chit out of the guy. He just wanted to see how long it would go without a malfunction. I see all kinds of screw ups.
> 
> Have fun with the plinking, you ever want to quiet one down, PM me I've got a method that works really well and is very inexpensive.


Thanks for the reply, I probably will get the pmc, I have run many thousand rounds of it without trouble.Thought i might go with some cheaper stuff, but don't think i will now. These will be run through M-16's H&k 93 that's been converted and several other different variety of class 3 weapons. Also a variety of semi auto ones too. I have had a couple of registered silencers before.Both were for smg's. I had a guy make one and i didn't want to fool with it. I kinda like to hear the bang.lol Thanks for the information, you swayed me back to the better stuff.


Rick


----------



## Bigrod (Mar 30, 2010)

I picked up and AR and the guy gave me 900 rounds of the wolf. After shooting about a hundred rounds of the stuff I had to strip the gun all the way down to clean it up. Dirty stuff, the new ammo that they sale doesn't have the laquer on the case anymore that I have seen. Go check out georgia-arms.com. They sale bulk ammo. Its $350 for 1000 rounds of 55grn FMJ. They get the brass from the government and reload it. Its all once fired brass. Pretty good stuff I never have had any issue with it. Usually get from them or Natchess. Enjoy your time shooting.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2010)

The site Lj posted has a pretty good price on PMC ammo, 329.95 for 1000 rounds.

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catal...c-bronze-55gr-fmj-ammo/cName/223-556-fmj-ammo


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 30, 2010)

PMC is good ammo. I have a bunch of match grade 22lr PMC rounds left over from my days shooting small bore bench rest. I would definetly spend the extra on the PMC.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 30, 2010)

Glad to see there's another HK 93 owner out there. They only brought around 23k of these into the US. I also have a 91, out of all the military weapons I have used or gone through familiarization on, they stand out as one of my absolute favorites. A little on the heavy side, due to so few being out there not all the acessories as the M-16/M-4 platform, but I have never had one fail to function. It and the M-14 design are the two I would choose to go to war with. I have a Knight SR-25 it's a very accurate rifle, but has the same issue's with being kept meticulously clean as the M-4. I really would like to save up the coin and buy a HK 416 upper, a classmate who has served on Delta for several years has nothing but great comments on the 416, says it is dependable as the MP-5. There's nothing better than spending a good day on the range, burning off a little ammo, maybe a lot of ammo.lol


----------



## Ljute (Mar 30, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> The site Lj posted has a pretty good price on PMC ammo, 329.95 for 1000 rounds.
> 
> http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catal...c-bronze-55gr-fmj-ammo/cName/223-556-fmj-ammo



That's a good price. PMC is right up there with Federal in my opinion.


----------



## Ljute (Mar 30, 2010)

'Course I shoot an AK (Galil) so it don't matter if it's dirty stuff. I bought a bunch of the Prvi Partizan when it was a lot cheaper. Decent if not a bit dirty.

The Prvi Partizan has gone up a lot!


----------



## Austin1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't comment on the .223 stuff but the 7.62/39 works fine in the East block guns like they where made for it lol. I bought a few cans of steel cased 7.62 for my SKS. I have only tried American ammo once because of the floating firing pin it did not take long to get rid of the box gun went full auto brrrp gone, dam it was fun!!!. I Have a rule only handloads for me except the one auto loader in 7.62 my SKS anyway ya have to hunt down the brass not worth it for me.So I shoot the cheap steel cased berdan primed stuff. Now if you shot a East block gun I would say go for it they will eat any ammo kind of like a .303 compared to a Mauser in the old day's, sloppy is good in a way. 
I pay around 4.00 for 20 rounds up here in Canada for 7/62. But can get a better price if I buy a case that goes for Check, Russian or Chinese. Around 175.00 to 200.00 for 1000 or 1200 rounds. 
The gophers hate me


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Glad to see there's another HK 93 owner out there. They only brought around 23k of these into the US. I also have a 91, out of all the military weapons I have used or gone through familiarization on, they stand out as one of my absolute favorites. A little on the heavy side, due to so few being out there not all the acessories as the M-16/M-4 platform, but I have never had one fail to function. It and the M-14 design are the two I would choose to go to war with. I have a Knight SR-25 it's a very accurate rifle, but has the same issue's with being kept meticulously clean as the M-4. I really would like to save up the coin and buy a HK 416 upper, a classmate who has served on Delta for several years has nothing but great comments on the 416, says it is dependable as the MP-5. There's nothing better than spending a good day on the range, burning off a little ammo, maybe a lot of ammo.lol


I have two 93's One has been converted to class 3, Also have a 91 and a MP5. The mp5 is a blast to shoot. It can be controlled with one hand fairly easy on full. But i am opposite of you on the others. I'm not to crazy about their rifles, Their ok but stocks are awkward and don't feel right. They also beat the heck out of the brass and throw it too far. I did put buffers on mine to prevent brass beating. Not crazy about the way they load the first round either. I've seen a couple of charging handles break. The bolt is also overly complicated. they are reliable though and hold their value really well.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2010)

Austin1 said:


> Can't comment on the .223 stuff but the 7.62/39 works fine in the East block guns like they where made for it lol. I bought a few cans of steel cased 7.62 for my SKS. I have only tried American ammo once because of the floating firing pin it did not take long to get rid of the box gun went full auto brrrp gone, dam it was fun!!!. I Have a rule only handloads for me except the one auto loader in 7.62 my SKS anyway ya have to hunt down the brass not worth it for me.So I shoot the cheap steel cased berdan primed stuff. Now if you shot a East block gun I would say go for it they will eat any ammo kind of like a .303 compared to a Mauser in the old day's, sloppy is good in a way.
> I pay around 4.00 for 20 rounds up here in Canada for 7/62. But can get a better price if I buy a case that goes for Check, Russian or Chinese. Around 175.00 to 200.00 for 1000 or 1200 rounds.
> The gophers hate me


Yep, That stuff works good in those types of guns, Shot a lot of it through different AK type weapons. I was worried about the coating on the 223 though. The m-16 have tight chanbers and if it heats up and you let a round sit it will probably hang up. Stihl088 had mentioned that before though.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 30, 2010)

I run black wolf in my AK, none of that stuff goes near my ARs. The lacquer coating is not good for "tight" mil spec rifles. The wolf gold might be ok but PMC is the better option IMO.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2010)

Ljute said:


> 'Course I shoot an AK (Galil) so it don't matter if it's dirty stuff. I bought a bunch of the Prvi Partizan when it was a lot cheaper. Decent if not a bit dirty.
> 
> The Prvi Partizan has gone up a lot!


Probably the best 223 weapon in it's era. IMO


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> I run black wolf in my AK, none of that stuff goes near my ARs. The lacquer coating is not good for "tight" mil spec rifles. The wolf gold might be ok but PMC is the better option IMO.


Yep, You guys have talked me into the PMC, Why take a chance on messing one up. Probably fixin to order it shortly.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 30, 2010)

SS,

Wolf has two different lines. One is "Classic" and is loaded in brass cases.
Not bad stuff at all but loaded a bit low on the pressures, so on Auto you are gonna have a cyclic rate increase if your Gas tap will accomodate it.

The other line is "Military" and is either steel with a laquer coating or Steel with thier polymer coating.

Tha Laquer ain't a problem at all in AK's, but raises hell in 5.56x45 chambers as it builds up and gets sticky when things get warm.

The polymer coated stuff ain't a problem. I once did a T&E on Mil-Comm TW-25B for the folks I was working for and ran over 1,000rnds of the polymer wolf without a hiccup related to the ammo. It IS dirty compared to PMC and western ammo, but isn't corrosive. Pressures are on the low side of 50k with lot to lot variations that I have seen drop to 48K as an average. 
Expect 100m accuracy in the 4MOA range in a GOOD barrel LOL!!

Wolf is decent low cost blasting ammo really, I burn the hell out of it for short range skills maint.

Brown bear is something else altogether....I wont run the stuff.
It's dirtier than the old wolf Laquer finished stuff, and I have always had ignition issues with it every time I have tried it.

For net sales I have always had good luck with AIM surplus, Ammoman, Ammo can, and Sportsmans guide. But with the shortages and gouging I have been running off of old stocks and havn't ordered for over a year, so watch the backorders.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 30, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Probably the best 223 weapon in it's era. IMO



Meh...nice, but no cigar.

South African R4 did the Galil one better by improving on it. LOL!!

Too bad we can't get one here.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> SS,
> 
> Wolf has two different lines. One is "Classic" and is loaded in brass cases.
> Not bad stuff at all but loaded a bit low on the pressures, so on Auto you are gonna have a cyclic rate increase if your Gas tap will accomodate it.
> ...


Thanks for all the info, It's going to have to be brass casings or none of the laquer finish. It don't take long to really heat up a chamber and barrel. Don't want nothing sticking. i have seen old military ammo stick and the bolt would pull half the round out, The other half was stuck in the chamber. Had a MG-43 blow up in my face one time from bad ammo. Luckily the quick barrel change unlocked and it threw the barrell to one side but did little damage to the gun.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Meh...nice, but no cigar.
> 
> South African R4 did the Galil one better by improving on it. LOL!!
> 
> ...


Yeah they were nice, Forgot about those. I used to keep up with all the guns. haven't looked or priced none in so long. Which i don't need any more either.


----------



## Austin1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ljute said:


> 'Course I shoot an AK (Galil) so it don't matter if it's dirty stuff. I bought a bunch of the Prvi Partizan when it was a lot cheaper. Decent if not a bit dirty.
> 
> The Prvi Partizan has gone up a lot!


That Prvi ammo in 8x57 is great stuff brass boxer primed 200gr pill going a a measured 2600 fps out of my yugo Mauser I figure at the rate I am going it will take me 3 years to turn that sow's ear into a silk purse. I might have to break my rule about hand loads on that one as I have 140 rds of that stuff I bought it for the brass. My goal is to build a 7.5 pound Elk gun for the wife.I also find the Prvi, the best 9mm Mac ammo I have tried out of my PA 63 burns very clean, in the old day's late 80's and early 90's before I could get dies for the little pistol.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 30, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Thanks for all the info, It's going to have to be brass casings or none of the laquer finish. It don't take long to really heat up a chamber and barrel. Don't want nothing sticking. i have seen old military ammo stick and the bolt would pull half the round out, The other half was stuck in the chamber. Had a MG-43 blow up in my face one time from bad ammo. Luckily the quick barrel change unlocked and it threw the barrell to one side but did little damage to the gun.



Incipient case head seperations on an open bolt gun ain't fun.

Try a couple mags of the wolf Polymer after ya get things heated up.
It should be fine. I have seen all kinds of hangups with Wolf but nary a KB or "Small discharge" yet. Usually things can be traced back to sloppy chambers, out of spec Gas tap, and failed el-cheapo bolts that were never MPI or HP tested. Ugliest one I saw was at a tac conference with an old school Colt SP1 LW carbine that had a seriously out of time disco and was running re-man ammo.
Poor cop literally had bits stuck in his armor.

Laquer is definately a no go. Registered lowers are running what, 12K these days? LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Incipient case head seperations on an open bolt gun ain't fun.
> 
> Try a couple mags of the wolf Polymer after ya get things heated up.
> It should be fine. I have seen all kinds of hangups with Wolf but nary a KB or "Small discharge" yet. Usually things can be traced back to sloppy chambers, out of spec Gas tap, and failed el-cheapo bolts that were never MPI or HP tested. Ugliest one I saw was at a tac conference with an old school Colt SP1 LW carbine that had a seriously out of time disco and was running re-man ammo.
> ...


I dunno, Their out of my range now. I looked up some of mine on guns america and liked to have passed out. That's crazy.


----------



## DANOAM (Mar 31, 2010)

Austin1 said:


> That Prvi ammo in 8x57 is great stuff brass boxer primed 200gr pill going a a measured 2600 fps out of my yugo Mauser I figure at the rate I am going it will take me 3 years to turn that sow's ear into a silk purse. I might have to break my rule about hand loads on that one as I have 140 rds of that stuff I bought it for the brass. My goal is to build a 7.5 pound Elk gun for the wife.I also find the Prvi, the best 9mm Mac ammo I have tried out of my PA 63 burns very clean, in the old day's late 80's and early 90's before I could get dies for the little pistol.



I have some Prvi but have not fired it yet (9mm). I understand that the quality of the brass is excellent for reloading. I have heard that the Remington and Federal brass is not very good. I usually reload Win brass.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 31, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Meh...nice, but no cigar.
> 
> South African R4 did the Galil one better by improving on it. LOL!!
> 
> ...


Didn't see that, I know there was one here, Knew a guy that had one. Didn't know him personally but he come to a couple of our shoots with it. Don't have a clue where he got it. That's been many years ago.


----------

